# Bike rack nightmare



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well this Memorial camping cookout weekend, I decided to use a borrowed bike rack to haul 3 bikes. Mine, my girlfriend's and her brother's bikes were all mounted on this thing. I thought my chevy cavalier was gonna fall apart. But I strapped them on and away we went. Wasn't long when the whole bike rack collapsed and all three bike went down. Pulled off the road and the investigation revealed that the side pins which hold up the rack popped out. So within a few minutes, we put the pins back in place and wrapped them tight with straps, remounted the bikes and off we go. Down the freeway towards our destination. Moments later, yet again, we hear a "clunk". What the crap! Bike rack had collapsed once more and the bikes are just hanging there by the straps and my poor bike tire dragging on the ground. Same thing. Pin popped, rack collapsed. Put the pins back in, wrapped them with the straps, zip tied and everything else. Bikes back in place and off we go. Rack held up okay this time, but on the way home, I removed my tires and threw my bike in the trunk and the other 2 bikes went in the back of a pickup to get back home. I wasn't using that rack again. No damage to the bikes except for a little scratch on my fork. The trunk of my car was all bent up, but ah well whatever! phew, bike is ok!

Note to self: don't use bike racks until am 100% sure of their reliability.
Note to others: Don't buy this rack! 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Allen-Deluxe-Trunk-Mounted-3-Bike-Carrier-Model-103DB/13070208


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Yikes, sorry to hear your bikes nearly ate the pavement!

Two quick notes:

1) if the rack is at Walmart, avoid it at all costs. Bike rack isn't a good place to save money.

2) I have never had good luck with more than 2 bikes on any rack that straps to a car. And only moderate success with any strapped rack, plus they can scratch and damage your car. 

If you're in the market for a rack, hitch racks are the way to go. Stable, strong, easy to install and remove, and lockable to the car.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I normally use a 2 bike rack, also purchased at walmart. And it always holds up fine. But this one was terrible. I should get in touch with walmart management about this.:madmax:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Stick with Yakima, or saris they are reliable check the compatibility with your make and model. I don't like Thule but that's just a personal thing. Look on cl many people start out with the trunk rack and move on to roof rack or hitch rack you may be able to snacth one up cheap. 

I repeat make sure that it would fit your car. Same goes with roof rack, make sure it fit your car if you have to buy lock and q clip from Yakima it can end up closer to $100 extra.


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

I just bought a Gateway 3 from Thule.

Seems to work great so far... I really wanted to hitch rack, but two of the three autos I have dont have hitches, so that is a no-go.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah. I don't have a hitch either. The trunk mount I own myself works fine, but the one I borrowed was a nightmare. It had previously only been used once, to haul a single bike, so I had no idea it was trash. Neither did he.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

With all the money you spend on your bike don't risk destroying it because you got a good deal on a rack. It's like getting a cheap laptop bag and ending up with a broken hinge. I bought the Saris Bones 3 from Amazon for my trunk rack and have had no issues.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought the Saris 3 bike rack used for $75, in perfect condition. I've never had any problems at all. I do however slide a sock over the pedal of the inside bike so it doesn't scratch the paint.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

And this is why I love having a pickup. If my bike falls off the mount it will just fall over in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Andy Gray (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a Bell at Walmart that holds 3 bikes. It has been taken on long trips fully loaded on my Beetle and never had a problem. A good trick is to load it up drive 5-10 miles and stop for gas or whatever. While you're there tighten everything up and tie the straps so they can not slip.

Andy


----------



## Andrew32 (Jun 2, 2011)

One thing to remember is to tighten the straps again AFTER the bikes are loaded. The extra weight will tension the top straps and loosen the bottom straps.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Lots of stuff I'll buy at Wal-Mart: lightbulbs, a pair of socks, a bucket of kitty litter, etc. A trunk rack holding my most expensive possession besides my house (my bike's probably worth more than the old clunker hauling it) at 60 m.p.h. down the interstate isn't one of them.

Like others have said, having a car that can hold a hitch (yeah, even my old Camry can), installing a decent hitch, and locatoing a good quality tray rack is absolutely the way to go. If you can't do that, then go roof with something decent.


----------



## Andy Gray (Apr 18, 2011)

I've trusted the Bell company with my head (helmet). I'm comfortable trusting them to build a decent rack. I can understand feeling better about it after spending more though. 

Andy


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Andy Gray said:


> I've trusted the Bell company with my head (helmet). I'm comfortable trusting them to build a decent rack. I can understand feeling better about it after spending more though.
> 
> Andy


It's not the material, it's the design. Even big brands do not have one model that fits all. How's the wallymart brand be as competitive.


----------



## zerohnine (Nov 1, 2008)

I recently purchased a Thule Raceway (model 9002, 3 bike) and love it! Sturdy, reliable, and also has two lock systems so that the rack and bike can't be stolen. It also has rubber-like padding to protect the frame and cables. Expensive at $189, but worth it. I've used it many times without any problems. I recently used it with two bikes on a 700 mile trip in heavy wind with not a single issue. I feel completely confident that my bikes will not fall off. IMO, you kind of get what you pay for.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Andy Gray said:


> I've trusted the Bell company with my head (helmet). I'm comfortable trusting them to build a decent rack. I can understand feeling better about it after spending more though.
> 
> Andy


I find it highly unlikely that Bell had anything to do with that rack beyond licensing their name. The Bell branded bike stuff in the discount stores has almost no relationship to the Bell helmets sold in bike shops or Bell motorsport helmets.
Personally I haul bikes on either a Yakima trunk rack chosen after verifying it fit both of our cars or a Thule roof rack.Occasionally I use both on the same car with three MTBs on the roof and three road bikes on the trunk.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the allen 2 bike rack like that one and it has been fine on the highway. Also purchased at walmart.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

It is worth putting the receiver on your car. Strap on racks aren't where it is at for regular use.


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> I have the allen 2 bike rack like that one and it has been fine on the highway. Also purchased at walmart.


I also have an Allen 2 bike rack that I've been using on and off for a of years now. I suppose I'm being a cheap bastard that's taking risks, but it hasn't shown itself to be problematic. However, these are "universal" racks, and different vehicle geometries can have an effect on how well the rack stays secured to the vehicle.

I always double and triple check strap tension before leaving, and make sure the locking struts are engaged in their slots. Since I never collapse the rack, I just used heavy duty zip-ties to permanently affix them into their locking slots.

As you change to the three bike models, and have them fully loaded, I could see how this would be a problem. But for a single bike, and having it loaded on the most in-board position, the amount of issues people have seem to reduce dramatically.

All my riding buddies usually bring their own vehicles/mounts. If I were to be transporting three bikes at once, I don't think I'd feel comfortable with any trunk mounted unit. I'd want a hitch mount, or have them loaded in a truck or large SUV.


----------



## NickNyc (Jun 4, 2011)

Yikes, Sorry to hear that, thanks for sharing though as I am looking for a rack for my Jeep.


----------



## bear32 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you have a hitch, these racks are the way to go. Stable, strong, easy to install.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't like any trunk mount racks, let alone wallyworld racks. They all look so flimsy! I'd be worried about my bike the entire drive. Hell, even with my roof rack I check the mounts every time I stop the car.

I suppose I'm the paranoid type though


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the Allen Deluxe two mount bike rack. I bought mine at Wal-Mart after reading a lot of pretty solid reviews for it online. My first ride to the trail I spent more time staring at my rear view mirror than I did watching the front, freaking out my bike would drop, but no issues. 

Lot's of double\triple checking, which I imagine will go away after a while but so far I haven't had an issue. I can't imagine putting three bikes on one strapped rack though....time to find a friend w/ a truck and convince them to ride


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

dodgeball2d said:


> I use the Allen Deluxe two mount bike rack. I bought mine at Wal-Mart after reading a lot of pretty solid reviews for it online. My first ride to the trail I spent more time staring at my rear view mirror than I did watching the front, freaking out my bike would drop, but no issues.
> 
> Lot's of double\triple checking, which I imagine will go away after a while but so far I haven't had an issue. I can't imagine putting three bikes on one strapped rack though....time to find a friend w/ a truck and convince them to ride


I see what you're saying once you get into 3 bike territory. The 2-bike allen brand I have has made a few trips with 2 bikes and no problems, but with 3 bikes and the added leverage, it may be a problem.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Used my old Bell 2 bike rack again this weekend and it held up fine. It's getting pretty old tho and the straps are beginning to fray. I'll soon be in the market for a new bike racj, but the allen rack I borrowed, no way. you know, I might get another Bell. Hopefully this one will last the year


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the Saris Bones RS 3-Bike Trunk Mount Rack for my '04 Subaru Imprezza RS and LOVE it. It's a little pricey, but like someone mentioned it's worth every penny.

http://www.amazon.com/Saris-Bones-3-Bike-Trunk-Mount/dp/B001BEHWDW


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Bummer. 

Get a hitch installed. I had mine done at Uhaul. I use a Thule T2 and it's awesome. I have only had it a few months, but I've had zero issues.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

cheaper to just get a trunk rack.


----------



## Reef Diver (May 1, 2011)

I agree with what others have said about Yakima.

Finally I bit the bullet and bought a truck. Makes it even easier.


----------



## stormpeakco (Jun 29, 2010)

Saris Thelma-2, *receiver hitch mount rack* ($50 bucks to have one welded on to our hybrid). no need to remove front wheel, lifting it on top of your car, worsening mpg, wind noise, damage to bike frame, cables, car or bike/garage door top opening when forgetting about the bikes on top.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> Stick with Yakima, or saris they are reliable check the compatibility with your make and model. I don't like Thule but that's just a personal thing. Look on cl many people start out with the trunk rack and move on to roof rack or hitch rack you may be able to snacth one up cheap.
> 
> I repeat make sure that it would fit your car. Same goes with roof rack, make sure it fit your car if you have to buy lock and q clip from Yakima it can end up closer to $100 extra.


I have 2 Saris racks, both 2-bike models.

One is a trunk mount "Bones" model. http://www.saris.com/bike-racks/veh...lypage_images.tpl&product_id=28&category_id=7

The other one is a hitch mount "Cycle on Pro" model that I use on the back of my camper as well as on vehicles W/ hitch receivers. http://www.saris.com/bike-racks/veh...ypage_images.tpl&product_id=235&category_id=8

Both are pretty good racks although I did have one bike come loose on the "Pro" hitch mount rack. The bike did not come completely off, but it did scratch the fork a bit. To be fair, I was driving pretty agressively on a twisty mountain road when that happened & could not see the bike on the back of the trailer. Always check the security of the rack after a few miles.

The "Bones" rack is a PITA when strapping down the stabilizer on my FS MTB. It has also marred the paint on the trunk lid & rear facia.

The "Bones" has no security provisions what-so-ever. All one need is a knife to cut the straps. The "Pro" has a pretty neat lock cable system that locks the bikes to the rack & the rack to the vehicle.

Over all though, I'm happy W/both.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

XCSKIBUM, Cycle on pro looks pretty good. I have a first gen Thelma If you have mainly XC bikes with small(er) tires they are great but they don't fit bigger 2.2"+. The new one fit just about anything and it comes with 1.25" and 2" adapter.

I don't think that bike rack are design to secure bikes or prevent from theives, too easy if they really want to take it, locks merely there to slow them down. I lock mine if we have to go eat after the ride and even that I make sure I have a line of sight on my bike.

Saris bone is probably the most solid looking trunk mount rack I've seen.


----------

